# Tarping salt loads



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm new to salting and just got a 5-7 yd dump with an UTG spreader. Being new, I presently don't have enough contracts to guarantee using my whole load on one event. Since my truck will be stored outside for up to a week with a partial load on it, I am concerned that the salt will get wet and turn to rock in the box.

I plan on building a PVC frame that will keep a tarp of the salt and overlap the box sides so that any water will be kept off the salt.

In searching the site , I can only find references to those lucky enough to empty their box on each event. 

Anyone have any comments and/or experiences with this kind of plan?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Empty your load EVERY time. There is some moisture in salt naturally and salt pulls moisture from the air around it. A tarp will keep snow from the salt but not the moisture. Straight salt WILL freeze and you will have a mess. To prevent salt from freezing - store in a heated structure, mix with sand or treat the salt with something like Magic -0 or Ice Ban.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Mick: Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately I don't have a heated spot to store the truck nor do I have a place where I can just dump the salt for future use, Most around here want straight salt so mixing with sand is out. We got our first snow last night, only a dusting so I wont be going out unless called. The two accounts that I do have want straight salt and I'm not sure at this point how much either will take. I don't want to just be dumping product on the lot just to empty the box.

Will the salt "block" up all the way through or just around the edges?

You mentioned Magic or Ice-Ban. Can these be sprayed on any remaining salt or is it a mixture?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*not what you want to hear....*

sorry but you will have to come up with a better game plan, the salt will freeze into major chunks: first a layer on top and around the discharge shoot and then the sides and then solid. If your lucky and you get it in time, you'll just have to jump out every once and a while and take a pole up the shoot to break the clogging chunk (boy that sounded bad), if you waited just a little too long you stand on top and smash the chunks with your pole through the grate for about an hour, if you really were too late you put a fire hose on top and melt 4000lbs:cryingayup.

we keep the trucks unloaded or parked in the heated building ready to go. if you can't do this try to only load up with what you can use.

heck one snow event started as just a normal trip (forcasted at least that way) so I loaded up with 2 yards salt and started plowing, normally I would be done plowing after 3 hours but this was a 8am storm traffic everywhere:realmad: that added an hour, temps dropped to 10* and the lake effect came rolling in, snowing 1-2" hour, by the time I was done I had to start all over again, I had 6" of snow on top of the salter (no tarp) when I went to salt 8 hrs after I had put the salt in NOTHING HAPPENED, I had chunks blocking the way. another truck had to salt my route as I stood over the unit pounding the salt chunks for an hour and a half.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

let me tell you just liKE the last guy.

DO LOT LEAVE SALT IN YOUR SALTER OUTSIDE!!!!!!!

It will get as hard as concrete and you will be chipping away at it for days. We've had issues with salt in spreaders and they are kept in our building.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have had your problem before, back when I picked up salt at a yard and didnt have my own pile and loader. What I would do was spin it out onto 2 - 4x8 sheets of plywood covered in a tarp and then tarp the pile. I would use that in pails for walk ways. 
I have also spun it out into large garbage pails, and my best idea.... I had a tenant move out of a house one time and left 2 large deep freezers, busted. I took them and put 1 at each of my big jobsites in the backloading yard. spin any extra off into the freezer, it was the perfect height. close the lid, nice and dry and keep a few pails around to load up and use on walks or if you have to load a few pails into the spreader and use it up. faster then shoveling. inside the freezer would get a little crusty but usually only around the edges.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

i dont mean to take his post but what if i put acouple of 4x8 sheets of ply wood down and cover it with a tarp will i be ok so it wount freeze sorry this is my first year for bulk and my trucks will be outside 24/7


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm with Superior even inside we had issues one time, fix now is to empty all of the salt out when done, I understand you don't have the option but you better come up with an option or you will be in BIG TROUBLE fast!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Just a scatterbrained idea, so take it for what it's worth...

Will treated salt like clearlane freeze like straight salt?

Deershack, pricing at US this year is $70 for straight bulk, and $80 for clearlane. If clearlane doesn't freeze up, you may be money ahead getting loaded with that instead of straight bulk and having it freeze.

I'll let those that know more than I do chew on this a little, not sure if that's a good option or not...

BTW, bulk salt from US is kept under a coverall type building, but the ends are still open. Their salt has been known to have some moisture in it already when you pick it up, so I'm with the rest of the bunch here, don't leave straight bulk in your truck any longer than you have to. Same goes for bagged product from US, I will never spend another dime on bagged salt from them. They bag their own using bulk, but they don't dry it first, so it's wet going in the bag and it always freezes inside the bag. Nothing like 50lb salt blocks wrapped in plastic...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Deershack;823613 said:


> ...Will the salt "block" up all the way through or just around the edges?
> 
> *Depends on how much salt there is, how cold it gets and how long it's left in the dump body. Trust me (and the rest), do not try to guess how much it's going to freeze.*
> 
> ...


You'll be better off using bagged salt than risking bulk freeze-up.


----------



## Snowmans Land (Oct 10, 2009)

Currently we are receive several hundred tons of salt (straight). Our barn/shed is more than 1/2 full of 'Ice Slicer' however our client is switching up this year to salt. Virtually all the salt will be placed outside the shed and covered with a very large tarp. The salt will be used for the first and last part of the season with the slicer being used in the much colder months. With the salt being stored outside (covered) should we worry about a large portion of it hardning or just the edges? You have me concerned when talking moister that is contained already when delivered. I am sure we are several months out for getting all the salt in a building. I can tell you all the inside and outs of Ice Slicers but using straight salt is new to me. Fortunatly we work with front end loaders so I am sure that most can be broken up, however blocked material still presents a problem for spreading.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Ummm.....

Don't fill the spreader all the way full. I agree, don't leave anything in the spreader! You can guesstimate the quantity you will need.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Unfortunately piling it on the ground is not an option since the City would hang a ticket on me for storing has. mat on the ground faster then the salt would clump.

I don't have anywhere to store it that would meet with their approval. I'm working on the "s### happens" theory that unless I fill the box with a full load 5-7 yds) I will run out at 2 in the morning on a Fri. night and be out of luck till Mon. morning.

I'm kinda hopeing that since I have an UTG spreader, even if I get some crusting on top, the center will still flow to the auger. The tarp would add a little time to the workability of the salt

If I spray the salt, does it have to be throughout the load or just on the top. If throughout, I may be better off biting the bullet and buying the treated stuff.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Not to repeat what everyone has said, but yeah try to keep it empty if storing out side. 

I am wondering how much are you expecting to have to deal with sitting in the box? If your talking half a ton or some small amount like that, shovel it away from the salter to the front of the box, and tarp it. If it is too wet it can still be a problem. However if it's not soaked the outer edges will go hard, but can be broken up. The middle would be fine. We have left salt in a downeaster dump insert before, for whatever reason. Basically as long as I moved it up and piled it. Cover it, Edges are all that chumped up. If the chumps are not to bad, most augurs can break them up, however that can be hard on a salter.

Think you said something but leaving it in their at a week at a time, Well when you get a warmer day you can always go break the harden salt up Lossen it up and retarp it and it would be good to go. 

In the end it's alot of extra work and hassle, that is better avoided if you just get use to figuring out how much salt you need each night, and just use it all up.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Well 2 thoughts here, 1st only fill up your dump as much as you will use. 2nd, like many guys have said dont leave it out side, I dont care if its in a barrel, tarped or whatever, your still going to risk it freezing up. I ran a under tailgate spreader for a part of last year and I left it in the bed 1 TIME!!!! I came out in the morning with a sledge hammer and was breaking it up for over 2 hours.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

load less salt. talk with contracters i know of 3 places in the cities that i can get salt 24/7, make some contacts run witn less salt and empty it on your last site no matter what.


----------



## Chevy03dump (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't know if this would work, but in a pinch, with left over salt, I'd try putting several flood lights under the tarp. They will put off a little heat and if the salt is spread out, it may help keeping it from freezing. Just a thought.


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Deershack;823331 said:


> I'm new to salting and just got a 5-7 yd dump with an UTG spreader. Being new, I presently don't have enough contracts to guarantee using my whole load on one event. Since my truck will be stored outside for up to a week with a partial load on it, I am concerned that the salt will get wet and turn to rock in the box.
> 
> I plan on building a PVC frame that will keep a tarp of the salt and overlap the box sides so that any water will be kept off the salt.
> 
> ...


DO NOT ..I repeat... DO NOT!!! Leave a load on the truck for extended period of time! You'll be sorry! But if you have too and it freezes up on you this is what you do. Get a couple cases of windshield solvent and spread it around the entire load. This will loosen up a lot of the clumps and God willing you'll be able to spread the rest of your load!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Deershack;823858 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Unfortunately piling it on the ground is not an option since the City would hang a ticket on me for storing has. mat on the ground faster then the salt would clump.
> 
> I don't have anywhere to store it that would meet with their approval. I'm working on the "s### happens" theory that unless I fill the box with a full load 5-7 yds) I will run out at 2 in the morning on a Fri. night and be out of luck till Mon. morning.
> ....


First, call around and get the numbers of all that salt suppliers that will load salt 24/7. Trust me they are out there.
Second, maybe you can rent a shipping container and spread your excess into that, then shovel it into buckets and use as needed for sidewalks or whatever. The hospital my wife works at has 3 of these, one is loaded with treated salt, another is straight salt and the last is the last holds the skidder to load the trucks with.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

There have been some real good replies here and I thank you. I'm new to salting but in all my calling of suppliers, there is only one who says they will be there 24/7. They wont guarentee that and in talking to others, I'm told they rarely are open when needed. The story appears to be that when you call them, the manager answers and depending on his mood and how much you need, he may drive in to load you. Not something you can depend on.

Looks like while I will put the tarp on for added protection, I will have to plan on using treated salt, at least until I can figure out how much I will need to cover the contracts I have now.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Not to stir the pot, but I park outside with a full load of salt (4 ton) covered with a rubber/canvas tarp. I've done it for the last 4 years, no problems. No more than 7 or 8 days.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

deicepro;824553 said:


> Not to stir the pot, but I park outside with a full load of salt (4 ton) covered with a rubber/canvas tarp. I've done it for the last 4 years, no problems. No more than 7 or 8 days.


Is it straight salt or mixed with gravel/sand?


----------



## gary42095 (Jan 4, 2009)

i used to leave a load on myself. and i have heated garage too. one thing to remember... 

EMPTY sander before getting loaded with salt. any snow or ice and your allmost certain to get a shovel and empty the load. i learned the hard way having to shovel 7 tons to get to the chunks at the bottom clogging the shute/door twice....i will never do that again. there is also potential (seen it happen) to pull a chunk and rip the door off/ bend break chains.

if the sander is clear before loading and covered... you **might** be ok for a period of time... but having a frozen load is really worse than not having anything. an empty sander can be filled while a frozen needs time and major effort to remedy


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Brad3403;824916 said:


> Is it straight salt or mixed with gravel/sand?


Straight salt, always tarped very tight. Inside of the spreader never gets wet.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

I had another idea. Going to tap into the air line, put in a coupling and get a small chipping hammer if the load "blocks" up. Think that will be a lot easier on the old back then swinging a sledge for an hour. Think I will also make a longer chisel for the hammer also. With the load tarped and the air hammer, I hope to avoid the horrors that have been described.


----------



## vcof (Oct 27, 2014)

*Using washer fluid*



Snow Picasso;824003 said:


> DO NOT ..I repeat... DO NOT!!! Leave a load on the truck for extended period of time! You'll be sorry! But if you have too and it freezes up on you this is what you do. Get a couple cases of windshield solvent and spread it around the entire load. This will loosen up a lot of the clumps and God willing you'll be able to spread the rest of your load!


Does the washer fluid trick really work? I have heard that the salt will "come back to life" after short while when you pour washer fluid on it


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Also not wanting to stir the pot, and post opposite of a lot of others on here with way more experience than me, but this is my third year doing bulk in a v-box. I have NEVER had a load freeze up on me, although the contractor I bought from my first 2 years warned me of exactly the same thing and citing the exact same horror stories. His salt was even wet a couple times that I loaded. But, here is what I did before I got a loader and my own salt. At end of storm whatever was left in spreader got spun out into Rubbermaid 55 gal trash cans. The kind they use in restaurant kitchens that have the twist on dollies so you can wheel them around. So I emptied into those and wheeled them into my garage for storage until next storm. Then, when needed, I used a crane hoist mounted on flatbed next to spreader to lift up on top and dump back in. So, I would say load a full load your first time out. See how much you use. Empty the rest into trash cans at end of storm. Then, next storm load approx how much you need and if you end up needing more or need some after hours when you can't buy it, you will have cans at home in garage to load and get you through the storm. Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Washer fluid MAY work for a couple hundred pounds. 

I've had a 4000# salt cube in a spreader ONCE, never again. Also, out driving around in zero degree weather with damp salt and it won't take long for it to start chunking up.

Empty it or store it in a heated building.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

One other thing you might think about that I believe has helped me not to have problems when others have is that I have 2 vibrators mounted at opposite corners on my spreader. You might look at what it would take to have a really good (muni size) vibrator mounted on the bottom of your dump bed. Might go a long ways at keeping you out of trouble. Just a thought.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

It will freeze! I left a couple yards in my truck for 3 days,temps teens to mid 20's.This salt was left over from last season and stored inside,had to break it up with shovel,it had a 3" thick crust on it.Kicker was all I had to do is put truck inside. Always thought of trying to run exhaust into bed or under to warm it up. It's a challenge good luck!


----------



## billythekid (Jan 31, 2014)

Had my first run in with frozen salt this past week. You learn alot your first year lol. I didn't have the load covered at all and i learned my lesson. Like others have said if you are able to get the salt out i wouldn't hesitate to do it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Do any of ya'll realize how old this thread is? October 2009...


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1926177 said:


> Do any of ya'll realize how old this thread is? October 2009...


I didn't til just now. I don't know why this happens, but when I click on new post at the top on my computer, for some reason I can get one list of threads, but go onto the site on my cell and it's a different list. I have noticed sometimes that it will pull up old threads, either on the comp or cell. I just didn't notice on this thread.

I think it's safe to say that he has done whatever he is going to do by now and no longer needs comments. :laughing: Thanks.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

buy a harbor freight portable shelter


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It would be interesting to see Deershacks view of leaving salt in the salter 6 years later...

Or if he has been tarping his load or has kids now...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1926177 said:


> Do any of ya'll realize how old this thread is? October 2009...


Now I feel stupid!


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1926449 said:


> It would be interesting to see Deershacks view of leaving salt in the salter 6 years later...
> 
> Or if he has been tarping his load or has kids now...


I am still tarping my loads, I have 7 G-kids and the long handled chipping hammer has worked well. For those of you who havent looked at a vibrator for your truck beds or who want to save money, most of them are nothing more then a starter moter with a weight off set on the shank and securley mounted to the bed. Direct wire them from the battery to a button on your dash and your set to go. Any decent size starter motor for a yard should work, since they will only be running when you push the button


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

John_DeereGreen;1926177 said:


> Do any of ya'll realize how old this thread is? October 2009...


oh noooooo!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Deershack;1926659 said:


> For those of you who havent looked at a vibrator for your truck beds or who want to save money, most of them are nothing more then a starter moter with a weight off set on the shank and securley mounted to the bed. Direct wire them from the battery to a button on your dash and your set to go. Any decent size starter motor for a yard should work, since they will only be running when you push the button


Hmmm....that's interesting!


----------

